# Turner Motorsport Returns Home from Successful Roar Before the 24 in Daytona



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

The Turner Motorsport team has returned to home base after a challenging but successful test in Daytona, Florida to prepare for the 52nd Rolex 24 Hour at Daytona later on this month. Both the TUDOR United SportCar Championship and the IMSA Continental Tire SportsCar Challenge series descended upon Daytona International for a three day test to officially kick off the exciting 2014 season. The paddocks were packed with over 65 TUDOR United SportsCar Championship entries as well as over 40 Continental Tire SportsCar Challenge entries topping last year's total entries.

"It was very exciting walking through the paddock this weekend seeing a large variety of cars from Prototypes to GTLMs to PCs and GTD cars sharing garage space next to each other." Will Turner commented. "The sheer number of entries this weekend was great to see, the GTD class is going to be extremely competitive with over 25 entries which will make the race awesome for TV."

The Turner No. 94 GTD class Z4 lapped the 3.56 mile 7-turn road course hundreds of times over the course of the weekend working on various set up configurations in an effort to dial the new platform in for the 24 hour race.

"This weekend had a steep learning curve for sure, both drivers and engineers learned a lot about our new Z4." Said Paul Dalla Lana. "I feel confident we achieved many of the goals we set for this test and we should have a very strong package for the 24 Hour, I am looking forward to it. Our BMW certainly did not have the pace that some of the other manufacturers had but we were told by the IMSA department of Competition and Regulations that they plan to slow the GTD class down in an effort to separate the GTD and GTLM fields. If this is happens then we should have a competitive car."

Dane Cameron also commented, "The Roar was a very productive 3 days as we start to understand our new Z4. We made some good gains and I think we have a solid baseline that's good to drive for the Rolex 24. The Turner Motorsport guys did an awesome job with the car and it ran flawlessly through all our preseason running, I think we're looking good."

In addition to the GTD Z4 Turner tested both GS class M3s this past weekend in preparation for the 2014 Continental Tire SportsCar Challenge. The No. 96 driven by Bill Auberlen and Paul Dalla Lana topped the time charts in two practice sessions. The No. 97 of Michael Marsal and Tom Kimber Smith also proved to be very competitive consistently appearing in the top ten of each practice session.

"It was great being back behind the wheel of a Turner M3 with Tom (Kimber-Smith) this weekend." Said Michael Marsal. "These cars are really the full package; great handling and braking. The crew did a great job dialing in the car and I am happy with the progress made this weekend. This season should be a good one and can't wait to be back here in Daytona in just a couple of short weeks to kick it off."

Turner Motorsport will return back to Daytona January 22nd-16th to kick off the 2014 season. The Continental Tire SportsCar Challenge race will be held on Friday January 24th at 1:45pm and the Rolex 24 Hour will begin on Saturday January 25th at 2:30pm. Please stay tuned for more announcements leading up to the Rolex 24 Hour at Daytona.

Watch in car video from the test here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VENdEYm-9SY&feature=share&list=UUj8ymfGEG2zc72InLW11FoA


----------

